# D800 high ISO noise samples



## V8Beast (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are some test shots of the D800 compared to the D700. IMHO, he D700 was pretty much on par with the 5DII in terms of noise, and the D800 looks better despite the extra pixels. 

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/02/22/nikon-d800-vs-nikon-d700-high-iso-comparison.aspx/#more-34060


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

12800 looks usable, only issue I have is they are jpg probably out of camera. 
both Nikon and Canon are really being quite cagey about RAW iso performance
this has me a bit concerned about what the real RAW output will be like


----------



## JR (Feb 23, 2012)

Something is really odd about those sample. All the D700 picture seem out of focus even at ISO 3200. It does look promising but not sure this is a valid sample...D700 looks too crapy to be real and too out of focus to be serious!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

There are some valid questions being asked about those images by the Nikon Rumors folks. Are the D700 images upsized to make them look poorer? At best, there is little we can tell from them without more information. 

ISO 3200 noise on the D800 looks closer to ISO 6400 on my 5D MK II, and I know it should be better than that. ISO 6400 seems very noisy, and only usable with a lot of NR. However, NR tends to work better on high MP images, so the end result should be good prints at 6400. We really do not know exactly what settings were used or if the camera was a prototype. If both images had been compared at 1:1, I wouold have a better idea of the performance.

I certainly believe its the right camera for studio photographers and for landscapes, some wanting to use it for general walk around use will have to learn to deal with 100+ mp tif files if they use tif in their current workflow. 

i'll certainly be following it once it gets out into the hands of more users.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are some more:

http://mansurovs.com/nikon-d800-high-iso-image-samples

These aren't side-by-side comparos, but they do have downscaled images vs. the 36 mp files.


----------



## TAR (Feb 24, 2012)

if those high ISO samples are true , then D800 is the clear winner. it performs same as D700 with 3X resolution.. even at ISO 25600 can be used with noise reduction and re sampling.. i dont think 5DX will compete against D800.

People are going to do the same test as D700 Vs 5DII by re sampling to match .. i dont think 5DX will stand...for 3500$ definitely not worth buying 5DX compared to D800. wht you guys think?.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 24, 2012)

TAR said:


> .... i dont think 5DX will compete against D800.
> 
> People are going to do the same test as D700 Vs 5DII by re sampling to match .. i dont think 5DX will stand...for 3500$ definitely not worth buying 5DX compared to D800. wht you guys think?.



and your inside view about that is based on... what?

speculation?


----------



## -zero- (Feb 24, 2012)

TAR said:


> if those high ISO samples are true , then D800 is the clear winner. it performs same as D700 with 3X resolution.. even at ISO 25600 can be used with noise reduction and re sampling.. i dont think 5DX will compete against D800.
> 
> People are going to do the same test as D700 Vs 5DII by re sampling to match .. i dont think 5DX will stand...for 3500$ definitely not worth buying 5DX compared to D800. wht you guys think?.



The camera isn't even announced yet, no rumors or specs about high ISO noise and you already say it can't compete


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

The only thing I can draw from those images:

1) Either the D700 shots are dodgy and deliberately misscaled, resized or OOF to make the shots look worse...

-- or -- 

2) The D700 was a real POS when it came to high ISO, 

and I love this one quote in the description at the top: *You will have to ignore the fact that all D700 samples are blurry and just pay attention to the ISO performance. *

How can you judge ISO performance from a focused image to an OOF image???


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 25, 2012)

TAR said:


> i dont think 5DX will stand...for 3500$ definitely not worth buying 5DX compared to D800. wht you guys think?.



There's no way to tell until the 5DIII is actually out in the field. Until then, it's all speculation.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 20, 2012)

interesting BUT, if I had a D800 I wouldn't use it for stupid high ISO shooting. It's a precision tool better used to extract detail and dynamic range and ramming that high ISO as if it was a sports camera is the enemy of all that is holy. what a waste!


----------



## KeithR (Mar 22, 2012)

psolberg said:


> It's a precision tool better used to extract detail and dynamic range and ramming that high ISO as if it was a sports camera is the enemy of all that is holy. what a waste!



It's absolutely nothing of the sort - the point of the D800 is to be an all-rounder (as well as being one in the eye for the "too many pixels = noise" muppets) - a camera that will do everything from low ISO high detail images, to sport/wildlife (where the AF and croppability will play well) _ and right up to_ high ISO work, which it has proven its capability in.


----------

